# Trig Palin is Actually Sarah's Grandson



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

The tabloid smear is coming ...

STUNNING RUMOR: McCain's VP Choice May Have Hid Daughter's Pregnancy  Claimed The Baby As HER OWN!!!!!! - MediaTakeOut.com 2008


----------



## Inferno (Aug 31, 2008)

I have heard this rumored. i would really have to see some serious proof.


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

you're not fooling anyone, you know...


----------



## Ninja (Aug 31, 2008)

Items like this (and the DNC spliced ad from the Saddleback Church forum) merely solidfy my vote for McCain/Palin.

Same way the Swift Boat vets and Republican delegates with purple heart band-aids made me switch from Badnarik to Kerry in 2004.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Items like this (and the DNC spliced ad from the Saddleback Church forum) merely solidfy my vote for McCain/Palin.
> 
> Same way the Swift Boat vets and Republican delegates with purple heart band-aids made me switch from Badnarik to Kerry in 2004.



To be fair this particular smear is in the very early stages and hasn't caught fire ... I wonder if the MSM will run with it ... but one things for sure ... this is a really low blow ...


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> you're not fooling anyone, you know...



What are you talking about?


----------



## rayboyusmc (Aug 31, 2008)

> Items like this (and the DNC spliced ad from the Saddleback Church forum) merely solidfy my vote for McCain/Palin.



If it were only the Dems doing it, fine, but it's not.  It is shit city from both sides.  I think it is a small extreme group on both sides that play this filth, but the major party lets it happen, then when the damage is done, they deny it.

Politics has become a game waged between political whores and pimps.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

I dare the media to run this story. Double dog dare them.

This is actually one of the rumors about Palin that could be true. The evidence is very intriguing.

But, it doesn't phase me. The child is being loved and cared for by its family. Rather it's her grandson or her son or her nephew or whatever, Palin is taking care of a child that she loves. Period.

It's not a scandal, it's simply a personal matter that doesn't involve me or anyone else but that family.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I dare the media to run this story. Double dog dare them.
> 
> This is actually one of the rumors about Palin that could be true. The evidence is very intriguing.
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, by the way, Bristol is her daughter. The infant's name is Trig.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> If it were only the Dems doing it, fine, but it's not.  It is shit city from both sides.  I think it is a small extreme group on both sides that play this filth, but the major party lets it happen, then when the damage is done, they deny it.
> 
> Politics has become a game waged between political whores and pimps.



Exactly ... this isn't strictly coming from one party ...

Obama not being a citizen and the whole birth certificate thing ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Oh, by the way, Bristol is her daughter. The infant's name is Trig.



lol ... my bad


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Exactly ... this isn't strictly coming from one party ...
> 
> Obama not being a citizen and the whole birth certificate thing ring a bell to anyone?



If Obama's not a citizen, he can't be President.

If Palin is Trig's grandmother, nothing changes.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

If it's true it means she's a bald faced liar but I guess that's okay if she's a Republican???

What else would she be willing to cover up in an effort to protect someone she cares about. Come on, you moronic koolaid drinkers, this level of lying is not what you want from a president.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

And, since you don't even seem to believe this rumor, it would have been nice if you had titled the thread "Trig Palin MAY actually be Sarah's Grandson," instead of stating a fact.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

btw, JS, it's faze, not phase.

Grammar nazi moment of the day.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> If it's true it means she's a bald faced liar but I guess that's okay if she's a Republican???
> 
> What else would she be willing to cover up in an effort to protect someone she cares about. Come on, you moronic koolaid drinkers, this level of lying is not what you want from a president.



Prove it's true first. Then start the name calling.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I dare the media to run this story. Double dog dare them.
> 
> This is actually one of the rumors about Palin that could be true. The evidence is very intriguing.
> 
> ...





DiveCon said:


> me too



Interesting take ...

IF (and that's a huge IF) this is true one could easily interpret this as a lack of integrity on Sarah's part and a tendency to go above and beyond the extra mile to cover up something that may make her look bad politically ..


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Prove it's true first. Then start the name calling.


I don't have to prove anything. You've already stated that you are fine with it if she's lied about it. That's stupid, honestly.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Interesting take ...
> 
> IF (and that's a huge IF) this is true one could easily interpret this as a lack of integrity on Sarah's part and a tendency to go above and beyond the extra mile to cover up something that may make her look bad politically ..



In some eyes, but in others, it shows a great deal of love for her family.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I don't have to prove anything.



Well that's obvious, it's not like you've ever tried to.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> And, since you don't even seem to believe this rumor, it would have been nice if you had titled the thread "Trig Palin MAY actually be Sarah's Grandson," instead of stating a fact.





I wasn't stating it as it was a fact ... just as what the smear is ... sooooo sorrrry it doesn't please you ....


----------



## Inferno (Aug 31, 2008)

Saying that if it is true does not change anything. She would be a mother trying to protect her daughter the fallout. It would be no harm done.

I still would not elect her dog catcher.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Inferno said:


> Saying that if it is true does not change anything. She would be a mother trying to protect her daughter the fallout. It would be no harm done.
> 
> I still would not elect her dog catcher.



You wouldn't elect her anyway, because you think she doesn't care about gays and lesbians. Yet, she vetoed bills that would take rights away from gays and lesbians in Alaska, against her own beliefs.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> The tabloid smear is coming ...
> 
> STUNNING RUMOR: McCain's VP Choice May Have Hid Daughter's Pregnancy &#8230; Claimed The Baby As HER OWN!!!!!! - MediaTakeOut.com&#8482; 2008



Who gives a flying *F* even if it were true? Not I.

If people turn their heads and don't listen when the frothing at the mouth, racist, America hating preacher reverend wright preached every Sunday with hussein and wife sitting front and center lapping up every racist, America hating word, then this little flap, even if true, wouldn't make a hill of beans difference.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

Inferno said:


> Saying that if it is true does not change anything. She would be a mother trying to protect her daughter the fallout. It would be no harm done.
> 
> I still would not elect her dog catcher.


Yeah, personal responsibility isn't for Republicans, I guess. 

It does make me wonder, if it turns out to be true, why is the baby a DS child? I can see a 44 year old woman giving birth to a DS kid, but not a teen.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Yeah, personal responsibility isn't for Republicans, I guess.



Yeah, she should have had an abortion instead of giving the baby a loving home.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Yeah, personal responsibility isn't for Republicans, I guess.
> 
> It does make me wonder, if it turns out to be true, why is the baby a DS child? I can see a 44 year old woman giving birth to a DS kid, but not a teen.



Personal responsibility? You mean like Bubba Clinton getting sucked off in the Oval Office of the White House by that little tart Lewinski and then LYING about it? You mean like that kind of personal responsibility? Uh huh... the democrat kind.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Yeah, she should have had an abortion instead of giving the baby a loving home.


No, actually I think people that abort because of retardation are scum. I meant if it's true, the baby is the daughter's, then the daughter is being taught that personal responsibility is meaningless.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> Who gives a flying *F* even if it were true? Not I.



I wouldn't expect you to ... I read a post of yours saying that Sarah Palin reminded you of Ronald Reagan ... the koolaid is strong in you.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> Personal responsibility? You mean like Bubba Clinton getting sucked off in the Oval Office of the White House by that little tart Lewinski and then denying it? You mean like that kind of personal responsibility?


Ah, Clinton's penis attacks again.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> No, actually I think people that abort because of retardation are scum. I meant if it's true, the baby is the daughter's, then the daughter is being taught that personal responsibility is meaningless.



Oh, so the child should be forced on her as punishment?

Isn't that the argument pro-abortionists use against pro-lifers?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Interesting take ...
> 
> IF (and that's a huge IF) this is true one could easily interpret this as a lack of integrity on Sarah's part and a tendency to go above and beyond the extra mile to cover up something that may make her look bad politically ..


actually, wouldnt it be more protecting her 16 year old daughter?


but the absurdity of a 16 year old having a downs baby should kill this smear fast


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> I wouldn't expect you to ... I read a post of yours saying that Sarah Palin reminded you of Ronald Reagan ... the koolaid is strong in you.



At least she hasn't been sitting front and center every Sunday for twenty years lapping up every word of a frothing at the mouth, racist, America hating preacher, and isn't invovled in shady land deals with a crook, and didn't launch her political career at some convicted terrorist bombers home.

Talk about kool aide... whatever you're drinking it's far stronger than that.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Ah, Clinton's penis attacks again.



Yup... have to remind you liberals... your memmories aren't very long... about as long as bubba's penis.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> actually, wouldnt it be more protecting her 16 year old daughter?



If the conservative, family values Palin's 16 year old daughter were to get pregnant it would make Palin's parenting to bu suddenly viewed very negatively ... it would be a big black mark for her ... especially with a cover up ...

Kinda like an anti-gay republican getting caught in a homosexual relationship and trying to cover it up.



> but the absurdity of a 16 year old having a downs baby should kill this smear fast



Yes, it should.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Down Syndrome - March of Dimes



> Does the risk of Down syndrome increase with the mother's age? Yes. The risk of Down syndrome increases from about 1 in 1,250 at age 25 to 1 in 1,000 at age 30, 1 in 400 at age 35, 1 in 100 at age 40 and 1 in 30 at age 45 (6).



I wonder what the risk would be at age 16.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> At least she hasn't been sitting front and center every Sunday for twenty years lapping up every word of a frothing at the mouth, racist, America hating preacher, and isn't invovled in shady land deals with a crook, and didn't launch her political career at some convicted terrorist bombers home.
> 
> Talk about kool aide... whatever you're drinking it's far stronger than that.



Deflection to Obama ... 

You just said that you would be perfectly okay with Sarah Palin lying and faking a pregnancy while in office.


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> the koolaid is strong in you.



i submit that the kool-aid is strong in YOU!

if you are willing to sit there and post that this baby was the daughter's without actually knowing whether or not it was actually true..your kind of kool-aid is most vile to me.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> i submit that the kool-aid is strong in YOU!
> 
> if you are willing to sit there and post that this baby was the daughter's without actually knowing whether or not it was actually true..your kind of kool-aid is what is most vile to me.



I know it's not true ... I didn't come up with it ...

I even said in my OP that it's a "tabloid smear" that I think is coming ...


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

But these responses I've read do show that koolaid is being consumed heavily by some ...


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> I know it's not true ...




 


now, here's an idea...if you know it's not true, then......


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> But these responses I've read do show that koolaid is being consumed heavily by some ...



yeah, great...like some bit of brilliant scientific research on your part or something, right...?   

maybe you should worry about your own consumption, eh?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> now, here's an idea...if you know it's not true, then......



How about no ...

How about when I find something interesting to discuss I will post it ... 

In this case it was a smear that I believe is coming ...


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> How about no ...
> 
> How about when I find something interesting to discuss I will post it ...
> 
> In this case it was a smear that I believe is coming ...



  it came, it saw, it flopped. bravo!


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> yeah, great...like some bit of brilliant scientific research on your part or something, right...?
> 
> maybe you should worry about your own consumption, eh?



Too funny ...

People are professing in this thread, that it this were true, that they would be okay with her _lying and faking a pregnancy while in office_ ... do you think it takes some brilliant research to identify that as _consumptuous koolaid maximus_?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> it came, it saw, it flopped. bravo!





It's going posted again ... you can count on that ...


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Too funny ...
> 
> People are professing in this thread, that it this were true, that they would be okay with her _lying and faking a pregnancy while in office_ ... do you think it takes some brilliant research to identify that as _comsumptuous koolaid maximus_?



no, not funny at all.    

surely you realize it's beside the point of what some poster at usmb thinks...

now try to focus and pay attention to what matters to america...mmkay?


you posted this thread KNOWING it wasn't true.  why?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> I know it's not true ... I didn't come up with it ...
> 
> I even said in my OP that it's a "tabloid smear" that I think is coming ...


and it is coming
its all over the place now


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> no, not funny at all.
> 
> surely you realize it's beside the point of what some poster at usmb thinks...
> 
> ...


you are missjudging art
he called it a smear in the OP


----------



## Silence (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Down Syndrome - March of Dimes
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the risk would be at age 16.




probably not as great as at 44 but it's not a medical impossibility that's for sure.

Down's syndrome (www.whonamedit.com)



> Still, against popular belief, most children with Downs syndrome are born to young mothers: 51 % to mothers under 30, 72 % to women under 35.




Now let me be clear, I think the rumor and innuendo spreading is ridiculous.  

But these rumors were around long before Palin ever got nominated for VP and if discussion can be had about Obama's terrorist ties, his citizenship *even though he was born in HI* and his religious faith then this is fair game too.  

There were questions of why she didn't appear pregnant, why she chose to proceed with a keynote speech in Texas after beginning to leak fluid at 4 am, why she chose to fly 8 hours back to Alaska rather than give birth in Texas at a state of the art hospital (especially knowing she was giving birth to a child with Down Syndrome and it was a month early) and why, upon arriving back in Alaska did she not drive to the nearest hospital but rather 45 minutes to a small less equiped hospital in her hometown?  

another question I have, why, if she's pro-life and wouldn't have terminated anyway, did she have an amnio?  in order to prepare? and if that is the case why did she fly all the way to Texas in the third trimester of an already complicated and high risk pregnancy?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> no, not funny at all.
> 
> surely you realize it's beside the point of what some poster at usmb thinks...
> 
> ...



I came across the link and posted it ... identifying it as a 
"tabloid smear" and wondered if the MSM would run with it ...

It doesn't seem like an unreasonable thing to post about at all ...

You should be thanking me for the good find of the potential smear before it caught fire.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and it is coming
> its all over the place now



Just as I thought when I saw it ...


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> It's going posted again ... you can count on that ...



bravo!  

rational people see it for what it is...you can count on that!!


----------



## Silence (Aug 31, 2008)

This is going to be turned into a Lifetime movie, I can see it now, especially if it turns out Trig really is her grandson.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> bravo!
> 
> *rational people see it for what it is*...you can count on that!!



Rational people like me, who caught it before you, and saw it for what it was ... before you ...


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Ration people like me, who caught it before you, and saw it for what it was ... before you ...



  as if.  i saw it and passed it by like any rational person would have.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> as if.  i saw it and passed it by like any rational person would have.



Easy for you to say ... but can you prove that?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Easy for you to say ... but can you prove that?


you asking her to prove she saw it and passed it by?


just how would someone do that ?


----------



## Silence (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> bravo!
> 
> rational people see it for what it is...you can count on that!!




I guess because Palin is a Republican this is just stupid innuendo and baseless gossip not worthy of discussion; just like the WMD lie, the 9/11 commission findings, Mark Foley and his affinity for young boys, Newt's affair while impeaching Clinton for an affair, Rush's drug addiction and affair, etc etc.  

The reality is people are going to dig deeper regarding Palin because they know nothing about her.


----------



## Toro (Aug 31, 2008)

I highly doubt this rumor.

Down Syndrome is most likely to occur in older mothers than younger ones.  The odds of a child being born with Down Syndrome by a 16 year old is something like 0.01%, and 4%-5% for a mother of 44.


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you asking her to prove she saw it and passed it by?
> 
> 
> just how would someone do that ?




i don't mind if anyone believes me, but thank you.  

rational people will ask themselves if it is so difficult to believe that another vile individual would present this information as a fact despite not knowing if it was true....._or worse_ KNOWING that is _wasn't_ true..as this individual, Article 15 has admitted.



> "Bristol Palin is Actually Sarah's Grandson"


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you asking her to prove she saw it and passed it by?
> 
> 
> just how would someone do that ?



How do I know she's telling the truth?

She's been trying to mischaracterize me since she entered the thread.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> How do I know she's telling the truth?
> 
> She's been trying to mischaracterize me since she entered the thread.


possibly because of the thread title
might want to ask a mod to fix it for you


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> i don't mind if anyone believes me, but thank you.
> 
> rational people will ask themselves if it is so difficult to believe that another vile individual would present this information as a fact despite not knowing if it was true....._or worse_ KNOWING that is _wasn't_ true..as this individual, Article 15 has admitted.



Once again, I posted it to discuss that it was a "tabloid smear" on the way to the campaign ... just because I know it isn't true doesn't make me wrong or "vile" for creating a thread and saying, "hey, this is what's coming, guys."


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> possibly because of the thread title
> might want to ask a mod to fix it for you



I already did ... I sent a PM to Gunny after jsanders pointed out that I messed up on the thread title.

I can provide proof of that if required


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Once again, I posted it to discuss that it was a "tabloid smear" on the way to the campaign ... just because I know it isn't true doesn't make me wrong or "vile" for creating a thread and saying, "hey, this is what's coming, guys."




says you. 

btw, i remember now...it was kathianne who posted about it last night.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy crap! I get it now. This is why she had to fly back from Texas to have the baby! Her daughter was having it and Sarah Palin had to be there for its birth to say it was hers! 

Why else would she have waited through a conference and then flown home after her water broke? 

PoliTex: Governor's water breaks in Texas, gives birth in Alaska

And no one new she was pregnant till 7th month? 

Secret's out: Palin pregnant: Top Stories | adn.com


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> Holy crap! I get it now. This is why she had to fly back from Texas to have the baby! Her daughter was having it and Sarah Palin had to be there for its birth to say it was hers!



Wow, you sure are sharp. Sarah Palin and the GOP have nothing on the likes of you!


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> says you.



Says every post I've made in this thread ... from my OP on through ... you are purposely trying to mischaracterize me 



> btw, i remember now...it was kathianne who posted about it last night.



Yes, she did make a post on a compilation of smears that included this story ... I just found it


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Oh, so the child should be forced on her as punishment?
> 
> Isn't that the argument pro-abortionists use against pro-lifers?


hmmm? I don't see babies as punishment, sorry if you do.

I'm talking about the fact, if this is true, that Palin would let her daughter off the responsibility hook by not even letting her admit she made a mistake and say the child was hers. IMO, there's something sick about parents that don't let their kids take responsibility for her own actions. That is certainly not a conservative value or a rational way to approach life.

But you, and Pole Rider, are already saying it is okay if it's true. 

The story is plausible enough that Palin needs to clear this up, especially if it is also true, as is being said, that Palin's daughter was taken out of school for four or five months and kept from the public eye.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I'm talking about the fact, if this is true, that Palin would let her daughter off the responsibility hook by not even letting her admit she made a mistake and say the child was hers.



That's the exact view I have about women who have abortions for reasons other than rape, incest, and their own safety.

Abortion is not taking responsibility, it's avoiding it.

But, I agree with you. It's a horrible way to teach a child responsibility. But, regardless, Palin is still a loving mother, no one can fault her that.

As for Bristol Palin's photos, I hate to tell you guys: she's just chubby. Her mom has a few curves too, so does her sister. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I dare the media to run this story. Double dog dare them.
> 
> This is actually one of the rumors about Palin that could be true. The evidence is very intriguing.
> 
> ...



What is the evidence?


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

Kirk said:


> What is the evidence?





I dunno Kirk, maybe if you'd read the fucking article and the thread, you'd find out.


----------



## Caligirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> The tabloid smear is coming ...
> 
> STUNNING RUMOR: McCain's VP Choice May Have Hid Daughter's Pregnancy  Claimed The Baby As HER OWN!!!!!! - MediaTakeOut.com 2008



This so-called story is so stupid from top to bottom that if it turns out to be true I will vote for McCain.  Geez louise!


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> That's the exact view I have about women who have abortions for reasons other than rape, incest, and their own safety.
> 
> Abortion is not taking responsibility, it's avoiding it.
> 
> ...


That actually makes it more suspicious that Palin didn't look pregnant at eight months.

The abortion question is a separate issue which we can discuss at a later time. But I do have to say that by not giving the daughter the option to abort, if that is what happened, then Palin is guilty of playing God with her daughter's body.


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> hmmm? I don't see babies as punishment, sorry if you do.
> 
> I'm talking about the fact, if this is true, that Palin would let her daughter off the responsibility hook by not even letting her admit she made a mistake and say the child was hers. IMO, there's something sick about parents that don't let their kids take responsibility for her own actions. That is certainly not a conservative value or a rational way to approach life.
> 
> ...



who gives a crap what pole rider and jsanders think about "what ifs"?

unless you _know_ it is actually true, it is vile, in my opinion, to assert here that it is true...especially in the context of commenting about what is relevant to this election.  

"what if" people didn't just blatantly make stuff up just to slander innocent people for political reasons???  what if that kool-aid just ain't that good?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> This so-called story is so stupid from top to bottom that if it turns out to be true I will vote for McCain.  Geez louise!



If this story turns out to be _true_ you will vote for McCain?

Did I read that right?


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2008)

Why would Palin not want to admit her daughter is pregnant?

Because she's a teenager?

Hey, sex happens.


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> That actually makes it more suspicious that Palin didn't look pregnant at eight months.
> 
> The abortion question is a separate issue which we can discuss at a later time. But I do have to say that by not giving the daughter the option to abort, if that is what happened, then Palin is guilty of playing God with her daughter's body.




 drink up!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Ah, Clinton's penis attacks again.



the Dems should know better than to start rumors around the groin area---WTF--I can't believe you are part of this trashy ugly BS, Ravi !!


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 31, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> the Dems should know better than to start rumors around the groin area---WTF--I can't believe you are part of this trashy ugly BS, Ravi !!



sad.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Says every post I've made in this thread ... from my OP on through ... you are purposely trying to mischaracterize me
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she did make a post on a compilation of smears that included this story ... I just found it


well, do you think she looks pregnant here?

Conservative Punk


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> well, do you think she looks pregnant here?
> 
> Conservative Punk



Yes, I do.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Yes, I do.


this is why i said i hope the lamestream media runs with this


----------



## Caligirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> If this story turns out to be _true_ you will vote for McCain?
> 
> Did I read that right?



Yeah, it seems a fitting response.

I mean, if the mom _actually _made this chocie to pretend the baby was hers, well that was just stupid.

If the media is reporting it and it _isn't _true (which is certainly the case), then the reporting is just stupid.

I mean come on. She had contractions and her water broke and for christ's sake! She was governor at the time! This is just an unbelievably stupid story. 

(I don't think _you _are stupid.)  

If it turns out this is true, the whole republican campaign season will be even _more _surreal than it has already been, if that is possible. Voting for McCain if the story is true is not only a _safe _promise (the story is not true) it is also a fitting promise in that it's a completely irrational response to a completely irrational and stupid story. 

Yeah, if it's true I'm voting McCain/Palin.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> The tabloid smear is coming ...
> 
> STUNNING RUMOR: McCain's VP Choice May Have Hid Daughter's Pregnancy  Claimed The Baby As HER OWN!!!!!! - MediaTakeOut.com 2008




My question would have to be "So?"  I'll go beyond the fact I think it's BS and get the real question ...

Are YOU, a liberal, questioning someone else's morality?  

Under the same circumstances, I'm fairly certain I would make the same decision.

But let's look at the actual circumstances.  What are you questioning?  That a person with conservative beliefs and morals cannot produce offspring that don't listen to them and/or screw up?

Or that she would choose to raise a child rather than see its life terminated?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> The tabloid smear is coming ...
> 
> STUNNING RUMOR: McCain's VP Choice May Have Hid Daughter's Pregnancy  Claimed The Baby As HER OWN!!!!!! - MediaTakeOut.com 2008




My question would have to be "So?"  I'll go beyond the fact I think it's BS and get the real question ...

Are YOU, a liberal, questioning someone else's morality?  

Under the same circumstances, I'm fairly certain I would make the same decision.

But let's look at the actual circumstances.  What are you questioning?  That a person with conservative beliefs and morals cannot produce offspring that don't listen to them and/or screw up?

Or that she would choose to raise a child rather than see its life terminated?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> the Dems should know better than to start rumors around the groin area---WTF--I can't believe you are part of this trashy ugly BS, Ravi !!


Because I said the story is plausible and Palin needs to clear it up? So shoot me. No skin off my nose if the rumors continue swirling.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Because I said the story is plausible and Palin needs to clear it up? So shoot me. No skin off my nose if the rumors continue swirling.


PLAUSIBLE??????

that her 17 year old daughter(then 16) gave birth to a downs baby?


----------



## Silence (Aug 31, 2008)

Gunny said:


> My question would have to be "So?"  I'll go beyond the fact I think it's BS and get the real question ...
> 
> Are YOU, a liberal, questioning someone else's morality?
> 
> ...



are you insinuating that conservatives are the only people with the right to question someone's morals?  The Republican party is riddled with sex scandal after sex scandal in case you haven't been paying attention so I don't think EITHER party has the right to be sitting on a high horse regardomg morals.  

I don't think most people would give a second thought about the baby one way or another IF the child in question weren't being plastered all over the media as "oh look at Palin, she has a Down's baby" isn't she wonderful.  

Do I think this kid is her daughter's?  How the hell should I know and why do I care?  I've seen pictures where she looks pregnant and other pictures where she doesn't.  I know I didn't look pregnant until I was 7 1/2 months along.  But that was my first child and I was 25 years old and was 20 lbs underweight when I got pregnant so there are those facts to consider.  But every woman is different.    

My question is WHY would she hide it if the baby were Bristol's?  it's 2008 not 1958.  Teen pregnancy isn't new and in fact it would be just another selling point of "look I'm just like you" for the average mom and "hey I told you I'd make my daughter have the baby cuz I'm pro-life" for the right wingers.  It's a win-win.   I still wonder why she put the baby's life in danger by flying back to Alaska while in labor but after 4 kids I guess one should assume she knows what she's doing even if medically it makes no sense at all.  

What I find most hilarious and absolutely pathetic is that the same people who have no issue slamming Obama for rumors and innuendos are now crying and whining when it happens to one of their own.  

Did you honestly think that she would be off limits to the left wing bloggers and conspiracy theorists?  They hate the Repugs as much as your right wingers hate the Dems.  

Both sides suck for behaving like jackasses but for you all to act as if somehow your shit doesn't stink when you'd be all over this story if it involved Hillary or any other high ranking Democratic female is just ridiculous.  

You can be sure no mainstream media outlet will pick this up and Fox won't report it since it's about a Repug so it will mostly live online just like the Muslim rumors about Obama.  Let me know if you get any emails... I know I got some regarding Obama, they were fabulous.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

btw, she sure looks PG in this pick

Alaska Republican Convention has some fireworks


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

Silence said:


> I don't think most people would give a second thought about the baby one way or another IF the child in question weren't being plastered all over the media as "oh look at Palin, she has a Down's baby" isn't she wonderful.



uh--no one in the media is saying that---just idiot jealous jealous cyber freaks.


----------



## Caligirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Gunny said:


> But let's look at the actual circumstances.  What are you questioning?  That a person with conservative beliefs and morals cannot produce offspring that don't listen to them and/or screw up?
> 
> Or that she would choose to raise a child rather than see its life terminated?




Pretty sure the problem among those on the left that think there might be any truth to this, is that she pretended that the baby was hers, in this certainly-untrue story. 

If she pretended her daughter's baby was _her _baby, it shows that she was more interested in image than honesty, a priority that the left does not share.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> PLAUSIBLE??????
> 
> that her 17 year old daughter(then 16) gave birth to a downs baby?


Yep, that's a good point, which I believe I actually brought up myself earlier in the thread.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Gunny said:


> My question would have to be "So?"  I'll go beyond the fact I think it's BS and get the real question ...
> 
> Are YOU, a liberal, questioning someone else's morality?



No.



> Under the same circumstances, I'm fairly certain I would make the same decision.
> 
> But let's look at the actual circumstances.  What are you questioning?



Nothing ... I don't think it is true.



> That a person with conservative beliefs and morals cannot produce offspring that don't listen to them and/or screw up?
> 
> Or that she would choose to raise a child rather than see its life terminated



Neither, I'm not questioning anything here ... I don't think it is true.  

But since YOU bring it up if it were true you can bet that her parenting would be highly scrutinized ... some might view it as fair or not but it _would happen_ and you know it.  

And even if it were true it I would be more inclined to question her integrity because of a massive lie and orchestrated conspiracy than her parenting.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fow what it's worth---I hope you think twice next time before creating a thread from gossip.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 1, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Under the same circumstances, I'm fairly certain I would make the same decision.


You'd let your kid off the hook by pretending the child was yours? That makes me sad. I think parents these days are way to apt to let little Johnny and little Betty shirk their responsibility to rectify their own mistakes.

Perhaps I am misreading your post.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> . . .What I find most hilarious and absolutely pathetic is that the same people who have no issue slamming Obama for rumors and innuendos are now crying and whining when it happens to one of their own.
> 
> Both sides suck for behaving like jackasses but for you all to act as if somehow your shit doesn't stink when you'd be all over this story if it involved Hillary or any other high ranking Democratic female is just ridiculous.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 1, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Fow what it's worth---I hope you think twice next time before creating a thread from gossip.



Meh ... this thread has taught me plenty ... I'm glad I created it ... though it wasn't my intention it seems I inadvertinly threw a rock at a pack of dogs and some of them came up yelping ...


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 1, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Meh ... this thread has taught me plenty ... I'm glad I created it ... though it wasn't my intention it seems I inadvertinly threw a rock at a pack of dogs and some of them came up yelping ...




I think the story is bullshit. 

It's hilarious to see republicans crying about it, after spending 12 months spreading rumours about Obama being a secret muslim.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Meh ... this thread has taught me plenty ... I'm glad I created it ... though it wasn't my intention it seems I inadvertinly threw a rock at a pack of dogs and some of them came up yelping ...


i still believe you and trust your word as to your motives for posting this


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> I think the story is bullshit.
> 
> It's hilarious to see republicans crying about it, after spending 12 months spreading rumours about Obama being a secret muslim.


uh, actually that was started by a democrat
Hillary's camp
not us


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 1, 2008)

frequency of Down's is 30x greater for a 44 year old than a 16 year old, 1 in 1250 vs. 1 in 40


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be in the conspiracy theory forum?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 1, 2008)

It's no big deal if the son was born out of wedlock. It won't matter to most anyway..


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i still believe you and trust your word as to your motives for posting this



Thx, Dive ... 

I can understand that some people will knee jerk ... the topic _is_ inflamatory ...


----------



## Denny Crane (Sep 1, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Meh ... this thread has taught me plenty ... I'm glad I created it ... though it wasn't my intention it seems I inadvertinly threw a rock at a pack of dogs and some of them came up yelping ...



Don't feel bad about starting the thread. It's on every forum I've visited today, and after reading a lot of comments on this issue it seems all the Republicans are pissed off that anyone would question such a thing. They think McCain picked some sort of Saint to be VP.

After all the BS I've read about Obama I'd say what goes around comes around.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

if you examine the pictures around the time she claims to be 7 months preggies  you will see Palin was not preggies....after 4 children she would show sooner...about 80% of downs sydrome babies are born to women under 30.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

Denny Crane said:


> Don't feel bad about starting the thread. It's on every forum I've visited today, and after reading a lot of comments on this issue it seems all the Republicans are pissed off that anyone would question such a thing. They think McCain picked some sort of Saint to be VP.
> 
> After all the BS I've read about Obama I'd say what goes around comes around.



and don't forget--it comes back around again.


----------



## Silence (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> if you examine the pictures around the time she claims to be 7 months preggies  you will see Palin was not preggies....after 4 children she would show sooner...about 80% of downs sydrome babies are born to women under 30.



not to mention teenage mothers have a higher risk of having babies with both physical and mental disabilities due to poor pre-natal care and other factors.

now that's not to say this is true because I doubt it is but to act as if a 16 year old couldn't EVER possibly give birth to a child with Down's is just utterly and totally ridiculous.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> if you examine the pictures around the time she claims to be 7 months preggies  you will see Palin was not preggies....after 4 children she would show sooner...about 80% of downs sydrome babies are born to women under 30.


yeah, she doiesnt look pregnant there


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

View attachment $juneau mccain palin.bmp


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

Now, before everyone gets their panties in a bunch, that was a funny pic I ran across. 


If she is raising her grandson, more power to her. Maybe she thought her daughter couldn't handle having a child with Down Syndrome.  Her hiding it from the public is her own business, but now that she is in the national spotlight, America is going to want to know the truth. It's just the way it is, no privacy for a public figure.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Now, before everyone gets their panties in a bunch, that was a funny pic I ran across.
> 
> 
> If she is raising her grandson, more power to her. Maybe she thought her daughter couldn't handle having a child with Down Syndrome.  Her hiding it from the public is her own business, but now that she is in the national spotlight, America is going to want to know the truth. It's just the way it is, no privacy for a public figure.



I KNEW she was pregnant--the pic proves it !


----------



## Nuc (Sep 1, 2008)

Isn't this what God invented DNA for? Test the baby. Same with the Edwards spawn. Public has a right to know.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

Nuc said:


> Isn't this what God invented DNA for? Test the baby. Same with the Edwards spawn. Public has a right to know.



Do you really have any doubts that this wil lbe cleared up ??  Cmon nuc !!


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nuc said:


> Isn't this what God invented DNA for? Test the baby. Same with the Edwards spawn. Public has a right to know.





I'm sure she'll get right on that, probably during  the Republican Convention, eh?

Or, she could tell the truth. 


I think she'll pick #2.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> It's no big deal if the son was born out of wedlock. It won't matter to most anyway..



its never the crime its always the cover up that gets them....no crime in her adopting her grandchild...been done forever....but she if she lied that will be a different story....looking into my smoking crystal ball ...i see her suddenly having a change of heart about accepting the vp slot....

too bad it has become so bad that people cant run for office without everything being dragged out of their past.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> its never the crime its always the cover up that gets them....no crime in her adopting her grandchild...been done forever....but she if she lied that will be a different story....looking into my smoking crystal ball ...i see her suddenly having a change of heart about accepting the vp slot....
> 
> too bad it has become so bad that people cant run for office without everything being dragged out of their past.



How about we wait until we know if there even was a "crime" in the first place. ?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

Nuc said:


> Isn't this what God invented DNA for? Test the baby. Same with the Edwards spawn. Public has a right to know.




no they dont.  this is family business...neither palin nor edwards owe us an explaination of their family lives.

after all didnt condi rice refer once in public to george bush as her husband?
odd thing ...she has never been married.

if palin has lied it will catch up to her just like it did to edwards


----------



## Silence (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> no they dont.  this is family business...neither palin nor edwards owe us an explaination of their family lives.
> 
> after all didnt condi rice refer once in public to george bush as her husband?
> odd thing ...she has never been married.
> ...



I agree, this isn't a public matter and even IF she did claim the child as her own who is it hurting really?  Did she claim insurance benefits for it that it would've have qualified for anyway?   is there some fraud involved?  if not, then who cares.  

I do laugh though cuz if this were a rumor about a Dem the right wing nutters would be demanding PROOF of paternity immediately.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> I do laugh though cuz if this were a rumor about a Dem the right wing nutters would be demanding PROOF of paternity immediately.



You mean maternity?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

here is another pic






she is CLEARLY pregnant in this one


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> here is another pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dems will say it was a pillow.


----------



## Inferno (Sep 1, 2008)

onthefence said:


> Dems will say it was a pillow.



Does it make a difference either way. I think it is noble if she did that for her daughter. If it is hers we need to stay out of the hospital room where she had the baby.

I still won't vote for her.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a non issue.

Not worth discussing.


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> if you examine the pictures around the time she claims to be 7 months preggies  you will see Palin was not preggies....after 4 children she would show sooner...about 80% of downs sydrome babies are born to women under 30.



Wow, you're an idiot with statistics.

That's because women under 30 have a shitload more babies. The RISK for Down syndrome increases with age. I already posted this, but I guess maybe you have Down syndrome yourself and couldn't read that.


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2008)

Kirk said:


> This is a non issue.
> 
> Not worth discussing.


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 1, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> To be fair this particular smear is in the very early stages and hasn't caught fire ... I wonder if the MSM will run with it ... but one things for sure ... this is a really low blow ...



Article_15 i apologize for getting offended by your thread...to be fair, you _did_ quailfy your intentions, and i guess i just had an emotional reaction to the vileness of the smear itself...

a teensy little question mark may have changed my perception of the whole thing.   

i don't like those kinds of bogus smears coming from either side!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 1, 2008)

There is a video of Palin with C-span, in their archives that i watched on her the first day they announced her as the VP pick, the interview was 2/24 and she looked pregnant....her face and neck were huge....she looked nothing at all like the photo that is being shown from the feb 5th super tuesday...in fact, i would bet that photo of her from SUPPOSEDLY super tuesday is not super tuesday....

this video of her has the date of 2/24 as mentioned, which would be less than 3 weeks later.

It's her baby.

please take the time and look at the video if you don't believe such....you may be able to add a pillow to the stomach area, but you can't add a thicker neck and fatter face from the weight gain of pregnancy.

this rumor is nothing but viscious gossip....

even if it were true, WHICH IT IS NOT, saying the child was her's to me, had NO MALICE involved, only love for her child and supposed grandchild....a down syndrone child would be too much for a 16 year old to handle and the child would be better raised by a responsible adult....in this case, the grandparents.

My mother in law raised my sister in law's child that she bore at 15 years old...this is something that was done in the past, quite often....my husband thought of Daniel as a baby brother...Matt was 13 when Daniel was born...

care


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 1, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> Article_15 i apologize for getting offended by your thread...to be fair, you _did_ quailfy your intentions, and i guess i just had an emotional reaction to the vileness of the smear itself...
> 
> a teensy little question mark may have changed my perception of the whole thing.
> 
> i don't like those kinds of bogus smears coming from either side!



S'all good.  I'm sorry for gettin' all spikey, too.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Wow, you're an idiot with statistics.
> 
> That's because women under 30 have a shitload more babies. The RISK for Down syndrome increases with age. I already posted this, but I guess maybe you have Down syndrome yourself and couldn't read that.




do you feel better calling people names...i have been more than civil to you...the stats i posted are dead on....about births of downs children.

if you feel the need to call someone names do it to someone else.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Silence (Sep 1, 2008)

onthefence said:


> You mean maternity?



 yes, maternity.

it's a non-issue because really who cares?

my problem is the idea that somehow the Dems are worse for speculating about what is clearly not true when the Repubs do the exact same thing.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> yes, maternity.
> 
> it's a non-issue because really who cares?
> 
> my problem is the idea that somehow the Dems are worse for speculating about what is clearly not true when the Repubs do the exact same thing.



who said worse ? Both parties throw out BS all the time.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> are you insinuating that conservatives are the only people with the right to question someone's morals?  The Republican party is riddled with sex scandal after sex scandal in case you haven't been paying attention so I don't think EITHER party has the right to be sitting on a high horse regardomg morals.
> 
> I don't think most people would give a second thought about the baby one way or another IF the child in question weren't being plastered all over the media as "oh look at Palin, she has a Down's baby" isn't she wonderful.
> 
> ...



I didn't insinuate anything.  I think whiney-ass shits that spend an inordinate amount of time crying about someone trying to force their morals on them shouldn't be so damned hypocrtical and blind as to blatantly do the same thing.

When you catch ME in a sex scandal THEN you may presume to lump me in with Republicans who have been caught in them; even though, I am not a Republican.  

I don't see a sex scandal out of this anyway.  Funny how those two sets of rules apply, huh?  It's okay to f*ck anything that won't get out of the way fast enough if youre a liberal, but if you're a conservative it's missionary, in the bedroom, at bedtime solely for the purpose of procreation or the lefties are calling it a "sex scandal."

Well, OMG ... a teenager had premarital sex.  Whatever shall we do?  

I'll rest on my "Who cares?"  True or not, it's not my business.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Pretty sure the problem among those on the left that think there might be any truth to this, is that she pretended that the baby was hers, in this certainly-untrue story.
> 
> If she pretended her daughter's baby was _her _baby, it shows that she was more interested in image than honesty, a priority that the left does not share.



And that would be HER fault, right?  She is the one that made society overly-judgmental about such BS, right?  

In this scenario, perhaps she was being a good Mom and trying to protect her children more than she is concerned with _her_ image?  Memories are long and forgiveness hard to come by-to-nonexistent in backwater towns.

However, Id' say that backwater town being the case, IF the story was true, everyone in town would know and someone would have corroborated it by now.


----------



## Silence (Sep 1, 2008)

> Funny how those two sets of rules apply, huh? It's okay to f*ck anything that won't get out of the way fast enough if youre a liberal, but if you're a conservative it's missionary, in the bedroom, at bedtime solely for the purpose of procreation or the lefties are calling it a "sex scandal."





the hypocrisy of that statement is absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a person who spent more than a couple years as a single parent to my daughter, I'm tossing the BS flag on that "parenting" thing.  I DO see what you are saying and most assuredly that is what will be questioned, I just think it's crap.

By the time a kid is 16 you have about as much control over what that child does as you do traffic.  You can't watch them 24/7, nor can you keep them locked up.  Hell, in some places you can't even punish them.  No matter what you teach them, you aren't "cool" and their peers are, and I damned sure know from both sides of coin (when I was a teenager and the payback I got having a teenage girl) that when it comes to boys, they want to be accepted beyond what most people consider anything reasonable, and it damned-sure doesn't come close to what "Daddy" thinks is right.

Then there's the defiance factor that is glamorized by our society.  This country was born in defiance of authority and we are taught that every waking minute from birth to present.

You can teach them what is right, explain it to them all you want, but by the time they are 16 years old all you can really do is throw out a rope and hang on for the ride.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 1, 2008)

Gosh, it would be so terrible if this story was true.....


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> You'd let your kid off the hook by pretending the child was yours? That makes me sad. I think parents these days are way to apt to let little Johnny and little Betty shirk their responsibility to rectify their own mistakes.
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post.



Perhaps.  My comment was to choosing to keep the child, not to pretending it's mine.  Circumstances would dictate whether or not she was allowed to shirk her responsibilities.  However, with her responsibilities goes her rights and if I were forced to raise her child as mine I would ensure she legally had none.

Otherwise, I would provide the home and the resources and expect HER to be the child's parent.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Denny Crane said:


> Don't feel bad about starting the thread. It's on every forum I've visited today, and after reading a lot of comments on this issue it seems all the Republicans are pissed off that anyone would question such a thing. They think McCain picked some sort of Saint to be VP.
> 
> After all the BS I've read about Obama I'd say what goes around comes around.



Interestingly enough, whether the BS be about Obama or Palin or Palin or McCain, and despite opposing political beliefs, it's the mindset you display in your post I've quoted that perpetuates this shit.  To the point of acting as if it's justified "because so-n-so does it."


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> View attachment 5749



You are trying to make a point?  My ex went to PT in the Marines until she was about 7-8 months pregnant, in 29 Palms, CA, where you need a roadgrader to find level ground.

I don't see anything extraordinary about a claim like that.  It's more about what you're accustomed to and what you believe you can do.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Nuc said:


> Isn't this what God invented DNA for? Test the baby. Same with the Edwards spawn. Public has a right to know.



I disagree.  It's none of the public's business in either case.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm sure she'll get right on that, probably during  the Republican Convention, eh?
> 
> Or, she could tell the truth.
> 
> ...



Since when did telling the truth count for anything?


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> the hypocrisy of that statement is absolutely hysterical.



There's no hypocrisy.  Lame attempt at dflection.  No real argument, huh?


----------



## Gunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> Gosh, it would be so terrible if this story was true.....



It would be.  If the story was true, I would have to spend who knows how much time cleaning up your spew all over this board of posting the same damned bullshit a dozen or so times.


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Gunny said:


> And that would be HER fault, right?  She is the one that made society overly-judgmental about such BS, right?
> 
> In this scenario, perhaps she was being a good Mom and trying to protect her children more than she is concerned with _her_ image?  Memories are long and forgiveness hard to come by-to-nonexistent in backwater towns.
> 
> However, Id' say that backwater town being the case, IF the story was true, everyone in town would know and someone would have corroborated it by now.



I suppose she could have made the decision for her daughter if her daughter asked her to, which would shift the picture from image-oriented to protective of her daughter. I did assume that she would have made the decision herself. 

The story is ridiculous.

Still, I don't agree with your other post where you say that liberals can fuck anything that doesn't move fast enough but that conservatives can only have sex MS in the bedroom. From my perspective both sides are more concerned with honesty (I did not have sex with that woman, or, in this stupid story, The baby is mine not my daughter's) than with whose dick goes where.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! 
Is this her first or second child? This family is a mess! 

To rebut rumors, Palin says daughter, 17, pregnant | Reuters


ST. PAUL (Reuters) - The 17-year-old daughter of Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin is pregnant, Palin said on Monday in an announcement intended to knock down rumors by liberal bloggers that Palin faked her own pregnancy to cover up for her child.

Bristol Palin, one of Alaska Gov. Palin's five children with her husband, Todd, is about five months pregnant and is going to keep the child and marry the father, the Palins said in a statement released by the campaign of Republican presidential candidate John McCain.

Bristol Palin made the decision on her own to keep the baby, McCain aides said.

"We have been blessed with five wonderful children who we love with all our heart and mean everything to us," the Palins' statement said.

"Our beautiful daughter Bristol came to us with news that as parents we knew would make her grow up faster than we had ever planned. As Bristol faces the responsibilities of adulthood, she knows she has our unconditional love and support," the Palins said.


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 1, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> Gosh, it would be so terrible if this story was true.....



*Palin Baby Shocker!*
Posted August 31, 2008 | 03:29 PM (EST)

OMG. You clicked looking for more scandalous details about Sarah Palin's possible baby mama drama? How am I going to continue writing now that I lost all respect for you? Ok, fine, I am a hypocrite. I was fascinated for a hot second by the story that OMG U R NOT GONNA BELIEVE THIS!!!!111 Do We Know Who the Momma Is? But really the whole thing is embarrassingly like an IM conversation:

librulgirl44: omfg, you are not going to believe this!
gopsux4reals: hit me.
librulgirl44: Ok, you know that crazy Christian woman from Alaska?
gopsux4reals: o, right, the haha! women must be dumb and gullible chick, hi I'm John McCain and I approved this condescending msg, oops I stared at her ass AGAIN?
librulgirl44: yep.
gopsux4reals: ok.
librulgirl44: dude, she might not even have given birth to her latest womb-booger.
gopsux4reals: um, ok.
librulgirl44: she did all this weird stuff and she didn't look pregnant! And her daughter has a possible baby bump in a picture from 2007.
gopsux4reals: Well, isn't he the runt of the litter anyway? How can we judge based on some skimpy photographic evidence and weird anecdotes? On second thought...this is awesome!
librulgirl44: I know!
gopsux4reals: I mean we might possibly get dragged into an insane psycho drama that if true will only endear Palin to millions of lunatic Christian conservatives & even some soccer moms and if false would make the Bush National Guard fiasco look like nothing, but heck, let's run with it!
librulgirl44: lollercaust! awesome!

Guys, its a loser. Can we not do this? Let's keep in mind that the person getting picked on here is not the Governor, who signed up for all this crap, but her seventeen year-old daughter. It 'taint right.

When we combat conservatives on the basis of their awful ideas or their unprecedented record of failure over the last eight years, we win. When we get dragged into culture wars and let the lizard brain take over, we are playing on conservative turf and they exploit home-field advantage in a way we can only dream of. Less sexy but more important: sex education and attitudes on contraception in extreme fundamentalist households.

There are plenty of great reasons to oppose John McCain and Sarah Palin. McCain has an Ahab like addiction to winning the lost war and Palin is a person who is so intellectually incurious that she said she hadn't thought much about the Iraq War, despite her son being shipped off there soon. PLUS a very serious question about judgment in Josh Marshall's as ever brilliant examination of Palin's abuse of power in brotherinlawgate.

So per the also brilliant Al Giordano's Rules for Bloggicals:

YES: Iraq, economy, infrastructure, world reputation and standing. (Psst: we win on these.)

NO: Making risky decisions about pregnancy, possible crazy Christian conservative gothic drama straight out of Desperate Housewives. (Psst: These...not so much.)

Any questions?

Update: Thanks to the comments, I know that Lee Stranahan has already more effectively expressed his distaste with this story. Read his take if you haven't.

Update #2: Andrew Sullivan thinks the story is worth investigating, and that gives me pause. But I still insist that it should be handled delicately.

Update #3: Sullivan backs down, Kos diary publishes images that seem to quash any further speculation, and, as predictable as clockwork, the headline on Drudge is "Lefty Bloggers Go After Palin's 16 year old Daughter..."

Bart Motes: Palin Baby Shocker!


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 1, 2008)

*Palin Had Her Daughter's Baby by John McCain!*
The Spoof : Palin Had Her Daughter&#39;s Baby by John McCain! funny satire story


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 1, 2008)

Yup, and that baby isn't John Edward's either, lol


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Since when did telling the truth count for anything?



In my world it counts for a lot.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> Wow!
> Is this her first or second child? This family is a mess!
> 
> To rebut rumors, Palin says daughter, 17, pregnant | Reuters
> ...


how is it a mess?
you mean normal families dont face this kind of issue?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> how is it a mess?
> you mean normal families dont face this kind of issue?



Families in political power don't go around preaching to the masses that creationism and evolution should both be taught in school, and that abstinance only should be the way to go, then have their own teenage child get knocked up. Sort out your own house before preaching to others. Puts your credibility up the wazoo.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Puts your credibility up the wazoo.



Maybe with New Zealanders who have rotten Kiwi mush for brains. 

Not with the intelligent American electorate that has a highly nuanced grasp of politics and knows what it does/doesn't like in political candidates.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Families in political power don't go around preaching to the masses that creationism and evolution should both be taught in school, and that abstinance only should be the way to go, then have their own teenage child get knocked up. Sort out your own house before preaching to others. Puts your credibility up the wazoo.


what an asinine thing to say


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)

Whether you're a Democrat, a Republican, an Independent, moderate, liberal or conservative, until the facts are put forth from a reputable source, aren't we just spinning our wheels even discussing this issue?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Whether you're a Democrat, a Republican, an Independent, moderate, liberal or conservative, until the facts are put forth from a reputable source, aren't we just spinning our wheels even discussing this issue?


actually, this issue is effectively dead to all but the fringe
since Sarah Palin had her child 4 months ago and her daughter is 5 months pregnant NOW kinda kills this slime attempt

now if these fringe idiots would just listen to their own candidate and leave the family alone

i aplaud Obama's denouncement of this crap


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm with ya!!!!!


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Not with the intelligent American electorate that has a highly nuanced grasp of politics and knows what it does/doesn't like in political candidates.



If only that was true...


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> what an asinine thing to say



Coming from a poster that gets their arse handed to them on a plate on a daily basis, your _opinion _is _almost _laughable..


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Families in political power don't go around preaching to the masses that creationism and evolution should both be taught in school, and that abstinance only should be the way to go, then have their own teenage child get knocked up. Sort out your own house before preaching to others. Puts your credibility up the wazoo.



Apparently they DO----just because a lot of bloggers are spreading lies doesn't mean the voters buy it. There may even be a backlash vote against Obama . He knows it---why do you think he had to make the announcement he did today?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Apparently they DO----just because a lot of bloggers are spreading lies doesn't mean the voters buy it. There may even be a backlash vote against Obama . He knows it---why do you think he had to make the announcement he did today?



What announcement did he make today. What lies have been spread?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Coming from a poster that gets their arse handed to them on a plate on a daily basis, your _opinion _is _almost _laughable..


in your dreams gumpo


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> What announcement did he make today. What lies have been spread?


you missed it eh?


i guess you just got your ass handed to ya


moron


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you missed it eh?
> 
> 
> i guess you just got your ass handed to ya
> ...



no, it's called 'I don't live in America, therefore I don't follow every little press release handed out by your politicos" dimwit...


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> no, it's called 'I don't live in America, therefore I don't follow every little press release handed out by your politicos" dimwit...



It's OK--half the people who want to be critics don't know what the truth is either. You might wanna check tho if you would like to sound educated about American politics.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> It's OK--half the people who want to be critics don't know what the truth is either. You might wanna check tho if you would like to sound educated about American politics.



I am educated about American politics. More so than some Yanks themselves...

So, what is the truth and what did Obama say?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> no, it's called 'I don't live in America, therefore I don't follow every little press release handed out by your politicos" dimwit...


then maybe you shouldnt be commenting on our politics

ya think maybe?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> then maybe you shouldnt be commenting on our politics
> 
> ya think maybe?




Cool. In that case I don't expect you to comment on Iranian politics. Fair 'nuff?


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> What announcement did he make today. What lies have been spread?


 

Maybe you should have watched the news or checked out what he said on line before you made your last statement "what lies"?  What Obama said was this issue has no business in politics.  It's a family issue and the press, bloggers and voters should leave it alone.  He's right.  Teenage girls get pregnant all the . . . BFD if Palin's daughter is pregnant.  Just goes to show no family is perfect.  I'm not going to vote for McCain, but I'll defend Palin (or even McCain) if it's warranted.  Would you do the same for Obama or Biden???  Or, are you so right wing that you can't see the forest for the trees?


----------



## random3434 (Sep 2, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Maybe you should have watched the news or checked out what he said on line before you made your last statement "what lies"?  What Obama said was this issue has no business in politics.  It's a family issue and the press, bloggers and voters should leave it alone.  He's right.  Teenage girls get pregnant all the . . . BFD if Palin's daughter is pregnant.  Just goes to show no family is perfect.  I'm not going to vote for McCain, but I'll defend Palin (or even McCain) if it's warranted.  Would you do the same for Obama or Biden???  Or, are you so right wing that you can't see the forest for the trees?





Did you just call Dr. Grump right wing?


----------



## jillian (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> in your dreams gumpo



Ummm...no.. in reality


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Did you just call Dr. Grump right wing?



Hard to tell the days when both factions use the same tactics to smear their opponent.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been thinking that I would make a proposition to my Republican friends ... that if they will stop telling lies about the Democrats, we will stop telling the truth about them.

ADLAI STEVENSON, speech, Sep. 10, 1952


truer words never spoken.  and it still applies after all these years.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

jillian said:


> Ummm...no.. in reality


maybe in YOUR reality
which seems to be something only you exist in


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> I am educated about American politics. More so than some Yanks themselves...
> 
> So, what is the truth and what did Obama say?



Hey Dr.  Don't let these guys run you off.  Chances are you know the truth and these guys are the ones that are brainwashed.  I'll look out for you and I'll let you know if these guys are being unfair to you.  Chances are, they are.  They don't know shit and hate outsiders and their objectivity.  God forbid, right?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Hey Dr.  Don't let these guys run you off.  Chances are you know the truth and these guys are the ones that are brainwashed.  I'll look out for you and I'll let you know if these guys are being unfair to you.  Chances are, they are.  They don't know shit and hate outsiders and their objectivity.  God forbid, right?


LOL

thats funny
coming from someone so totally brainwashed


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> LOL
> 
> thats funny
> coming from someone so totally brainwashed



The GOP is too corrupt.  I can not agree with one thing they say or do because even when they are right, they want to do something horribly wrong.  

We need oil?  True.  So give the oil companies all our land for free!!!

Tax breaks to the rich will help the economy?  True, just not smart during a time of war and big spending.  

Show we are tough in the world?  Sure.  So they spread us too thin and make enemies out of old allies.

Deregulate industries so they can make a bigger profit, but do it in a way that screws the american consumers and tax payers.  

You are just dumb.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

Better that we tax the crap out of them, make it impossible for small businesses and entrepreneurs to get off the ground, and allow them to pass on their financial woes to the customer.

Much better strategy. Not only do you get it up the butt from companies because they can't make a decent profit, you eliminate the competition and any chance the little guy might have to make it himself.

Way to go! We need more policies that make sure EVERYONE gets screwed equally, and NOBODY has a chance to succeed! Only then can we be completely equal!

Grab your torches comrades, it's time to shuffle about mindlessly....


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> The GOP is too corrupt. I can not agree with one thing they say or do because even when they are right, they want to do something horribly wrong.
> 
> We need oil? True. So give the oil companies all our land for free!!!
> 
> ...


yeah, the DNC is pure as the driven snow


:eyeroll:

grow the fuck up
both party's have corrupt people in them
the difference is, when the GOP has a corrupt politician exposed, they get booted out at the polls(if they don't resign first)
when the dems have them exposed, they get re-elected


and as to ME being dumb, your the dumbest fuck i've ever met


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Better that we tax the crap out of them, make it impossible for small businesses and entrepreneurs to get off the ground, and allow them to pass on their financial woes to the customer.
> 
> Much better strategy. Not only do you get it up the butt from companies because they can't make a decent profit, you eliminate the competition and any chance the little guy might have to make it himself.
> 
> ...



Did you even watch the Democratic Convention last week?  Of course you did not, because speakers got up and talked about how they tried and failed 3 times before their small business' took off, and in today's climate, who can afford to that kind of trial and error?

In other words, Bushanomics is not good for small business owners.  Try again sister.  Maybe this is why women should not lead.  They don't know what the hell they are saying.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, the DNC is pure as the driven snow
> 
> 
> :eyeroll:
> ...



Having a hard time keeping track of all 10,000 GOP scandals? Between fired U.S. attorneys, deleted RNC e-mails, sexually harassed pages, outed CIA agents, and tortured Iraqi prisonersnot to mention the warrantless wiretapping, plum defense contracts, and golf junkets to Scotlandyou could be forgiven for losing track of which congressman or Bush administration flunky did which shady thing. Renzinow, was that the guy with the skeezy land deal? Or the woman Paul Wolfowitz promoted? 

We're not saying that Democrats never do anything shady. (Cash-stuffed freezers come to mind.) But as the saying goes, with great power come great opportunities to screw up royally. And if your memory is as hazy as ours, you could probably use a handy refresher.

For an interactive feature on the many scandals of the Republican party, click here. For a text version, click here.

An illustrated guide to Republican scandals. - By Holly Allen, Christopher Beam, and Torie Bosch - Slate Magazine


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Did you even watch the Democratic Convention last week?  Of course you did not, because speakers got up and talked about how they tried and failed 3 times before their small business' took off, and in today's climate, who can afford to that kind of trial and error?
> 
> In other words, Bushanomics is not good for small business owners.  Try again sister.  Maybe this is why women should not lead.  They don't know what the hell they are saying.


uh, thats how it is, and maybe they just didnt pick the right business to get into the first 3 times


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Having a hard time keeping track of all 10,000 GOP scandals? Between fired U.S. attorneys, deleted RNC e-mails, sexually harassed pages, outed CIA agents, and tortured Iraqi prisonersnot to mention the warrantless wiretapping, plum defense contracts, and golf junkets to Scotlandyou could be forgiven for losing track of which congressman or Bush administration flunky did which shady thing. Renzinow, was that the guy with the skeezy land deal? Or the woman Paul Wolfowitz promoted?
> 
> We're not saying that Democrats never do anything shady. (Cash-stuffed freezers come to mind.) But as the saying goes, with great power come great opportunities to screw up royally. And if your memory is as hazy as ours, you could probably use a handy refresher.
> 
> ...


LOL
try and keep up with the MILLIONS of dem crooks


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, thats how it is, and maybe they just didnt pick the right business to get into the first 3 times



My point is, under GOPanomics, it's impossible to even try once.  Remember you used to be able to pull equity out of your home to start a new business?  Or remember almost anyone could get a loan?  Those days are gone.  You are just a child and don't know what you are talking about.  

Maybe they didn't pick the right business.  That's true.  Most don't the first time.  But many of them were able to try again.  Today, failing will ruin you.  Good luck getting another loan.

You just don't get it.  Spoiled brat.


----------



## Silence (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> LOL
> try and keep up with the MILLIONS of dem crooks



    sometimes the laughs just overwhelm me.  

so to you, ALL Democrats are crooks?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> sometimes the laughs just overwhelm me.
> 
> so to you, ALL Democrats are crooks?


uh, did you miss the "LOL" at the start?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Did you even watch the Democratic Convention last week?  Of course you did not, because speakers got up and talked about how they tried and failed 3 times before their small business' took off, and in today's climate, who can afford to that kind of trial and error?
> 
> In other words, Bushanomics is not good for small business owners.  Try again sister.  Maybe this is why women should not lead.  They don't know what the hell they are saying.



It is leftist policies, not right wing policies, that made it so difficult for small businesses.

I suggest you stop skipping school and get an education, you Nazi piece of shit.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> LOL
> try and keep up with the MILLIONS of dem crooks



Now you and I both know that the GOP scandals far outnumber the democratic scandals.  And keep in mind that Bush got to appoint all the Federal Prosecutors who investigate this sort of thing.  And he even replaced ones that weren't doing his bidding.  Can you point to a time when the Democrats were so corrupt that they were ignoring corruption within their own party?  Then consider that the Republicans are so corrupt, they put an innocent Alabama Governor in prison just to win his seat.

The Strange Case of an Imprisoned Alabama Governor 

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/10/opinion/10mon4.html

So imagine how much more corruption occured by the GOP that you don't even know about.  I know, because my liberal radio show would tell us what was going on, and how the GOP prosecutors were turning a blind eye.

You think all this benefits you?  You want washington to change yet you defend the currupt politicians.  Then you have the balls to say the dems protect their corruption and the GOP doesn't?  Ok, we didn't care that Clinton lied about a blowjob because we all would have done the same thing.  But we did not lie about wmd's to start a war for oil.  And then defend Bush EVEN after you found out that he did lie.  And it was for $.  And they aren't sharing the spoils with the American tax payers, who funded the fucking war.  You are such a tool!!!  

I'll have to find it, but I assure you that the GOP corruption for the last 8 years far outweighs the Dem corruption, even with the corrupt US Federal Prosecutors who are loyal Republicans who won't prosecute their own boys.

Or, Scooter Libby.  Boy, Bush flipped from, "I'll fire anyone in my administration that gets caught" to PARDON!!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

Once again, the left wanting to talk about scandals...it's either color or scandal...instead of actually addressing the issues.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> It is leftist policies, not right wing policies, that made it so difficult for small businesses.
> 
> I suggest you stop skipping school and get an education, you Nazi piece of shit.



The GOP ran the country into the ground for 8 straight years.  They had the government all to themselves for 6 of those years.

You have all the right wing talking points down though.  You should stick to the abortion issue.  It is the only thing you know, fascist!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Now you and I both know that the GOP scandals far outnumber the democratic scandals.  And keep in mind that Bush got to appoint all the Federal Prosecutors who investigate this sort of thing.  And he even replaced ones that weren't doing his bidding.  Can you point to a time when the Democrats were so corrupt that they were ignoring corruption within their own party?  Then consider that the Republicans are so corrupt, they put an innocent Alabama Governor in prison just to win his seat.
> 
> The Strange Case of an Imprisoned Alabama Governor
> 
> ...


see, this proves you are a moron
Bush didnt pardon scooter libby
:hand:


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> The GOP ran the country into the ground for 8 straight years.  They had the government all to themselves for 6 of those years.
> 
> You have all the right wing talking points down though.  You should stick to the abortion issue.  It is the only thing you know, fascist!


and how did the GOP do running congress for 6 years prior to Bush?
and since congress has been in control of the dems for nearly 2 years, you cant make that claim of 8 years


you seem to be extreemly uninformed
typical for most libs


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> The GOP ran the country into the ground for 8 straight years.  They had the government all to themselves for 6 of those years.
> 
> You have all the right wing talking points down though.  You should stick to the abortion issue.  It is the only thing you know, fascist!



Okay, again, and more slowly...please name policies, names, and evidence that this is true. Specifics, please. And explain to me how it was the Republican presidential policies and not the screw ups of the Dem congress that was the culprit. Cuz I'd really love to see that.

Once again:

Dictionary.com

"Proof"
or
"Evidence"


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Once again, the left wanting to talk about scandals...it's either color or scandal...instead of actually addressing the issues.



What is McCain's plans to get us out of this recession?  

What is McCain going to do about all the high paying jobs going overseas?

How is McCain going to get gas back down to $3 a gallon?  Tapping ANWAR and Offshore will only save a couple pennies a gallon.  That's hardly a solution.

How is McCain going to help American car manufacturers?  The economy depends on this industry.  

How's he going to stop the number of foreclosures?  

How's he going to get home values back up?

Can we stop spending $12 billion a month in Iraq now that Iraq has a $90 billion dollar surplus?  Iraq wants us to leave by 2010.  Why would McCain want to stay any later?  Is he dragging his feet so Haloburton & Blackwater can milk the American tax payers for another 7 years?  

When does McCain intend to stop spending $12 billion a month in Iraq?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> What is McCain's plans to get us out of this recession?
> 
> What is McCain going to do about all the high paying jobs going overseas?
> 
> ...


did you wipe the foam off your mouth after you typed that?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Okay, again, and more slowly...please name policies, names, and evidence that this is true. Specifics, please. And explain to me how it was the Republican presidential policies and not the screw ups of the Dem congress that was the culprit. Cuz I'd really love to see that.
> 
> Once again:
> 
> ...



The Executive branch worked hand in hand with the House Majority leader Tom Delay for 6 straight years.  They got a lot done.  The democrats were powerless to stop all the bad bills they passed.  Remember the GOP wanted to pass the nuclear option to end filabusters?  You don't?  That's because you are under informed.  Ok, so flash forward to today and the GOP have done 10 times the filabusters the Dems did back then.  I can't explain everything to you.  Based on your simpleton questions, you probably shouldn't vote.  You don't know enough to make an educated decision.

Do you even have the internet?  Do a little investigating on your own dummy.

Yea, I'm going to waste my time showing you how Tom Delay's GOP policies of de-regulations caused the sub prime mortgage crash.

Or I'm going to waste my time showing you how spending $12 billion a month in Iraq for 5 years will lower the value of the dollar and cause inflation.

You want me to prove that the GOP broke a pork/earmark record in 2005 and then broke their own record in 2006?  

You prove to me how the Democrats with a 1 person majority for less than 2 years caused all this.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> did you wipe the foam off your mouth after you typed that?



Allie wants to address the issues.  When it's about Rev. Wright, she doesn't mind, but now she wants to be the bigger person.

Hey, even notice the women that are anti abortion, no one wants to fuck them anyways?


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Do you even have the internet?  Do a little investigating on your own dummy.


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Hey, even notice the women that are anti abortion, no one wants to fuck them anyways?



nice!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Okay, again, and more slowly...please name policies, names, and evidence that this is true. Specifics, please. And explain to me how it was the Republican presidential policies and not the screw ups of the Dem congress that was the culprit. Cuz I'd really love to see that.
> 
> Once again:
> 
> ...



The general co-chairman of John McCains presidential campaign, former Sen. Phil Gramm (R-Texas), led the charge in 1999 to repeal a Depression-era banking regulation law that Democrat Barack Obama claimed on Thursday contributed significantly to todays economic turmoil. 

A regulatory structure set up for banks in the 1930s needed to change because the nature of business had changed, the Illinois senator running for president said in a New York economic speech. But by the time [it] was repealed in 1999, the $300 million lobbying effort that drove deregulation was more about facilitating mergers than creating an efficient regulatory framework. 

Gramms role in the swift and dramatic recent restructuring of the nations investment houses and practices didnt stop there. 

A year after the Gramm-Leach-Bliley Act repealed the old regulations, Swiss Bank UBS gobbled up brokerage house Paine Weber. Two years later, Gramm settled in as a vice chairman of UBSs new investment banking arm. 

Later, he became a major player in its government affairs operation. According to federal lobbying disclosure records, Gramm lobbied Congress, the Federal Reserve and the Treasury Department about banking and mortgage issues in 2005 and 2006. 

During those years, the mortgage industry pressed Congress to roll back strong state rules that sought to stem the rise of predatory tactics used by lenders and brokers to place homeowners in high-cost mortgages. 

For his work, Gramm and two other lobbyists collected $750,000 in fees from UBSs American subsidiary. In the past year, UBS has written down more than $18 billion in exposure to subprime loans and other risky securities and is considering cutting as many as 8,000 jobs. 

McCain guru linked to subprime crisis - Lisa Lerer - Politico.com


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

--oh man--somebody slap BOBO upside the head---he's lost it----


> Do you have the internet ?


 oh man


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> The Executive branch worked hand in hand with the House Majority leader Tom Delay for 6 straight years.  They got a lot done.  The democrats were powerless to stop all the bad bills they passed.  Remember the GOP wanted to pass the nuclear option to end filabusters?  You don't?  That's because you are under informed.  Ok, so flash forward to today and the GOP have done 10 times the filabusters the Dems did back then.  I can't explain everything to you.  Based on your simpleton questions, you probably shouldn't vote.  You don't know enough to make an educated decision.
> 
> Do you even have the internet?  Do a little investigating on your own dummy.
> 
> ...



You make the claims, you back them up, Nazi pig.
Dictionary.com

Specifics, please.
And...wasn't Congress a DEM congress during the period of time you keep carping on? Wouldn't that make it their issue?

You fucking idiot.
Earmarks After Dark - WSJ.com

That's the wall street journal, genius.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You make the claims, you back them up, Nazi pig.
> Dictionary.com
> 
> Specifics, please.
> ...



I already gave it to you. I like how you ignored it:

The general co-chairman of John McCains presidential campaign, former Sen. Phil Gramm (R-Texas), led the charge in 1999 to repeal a Depression-era banking regulation law that Democrat Barack Obama claimed on Thursday contributed significantly to todays economic turmoil. 

A regulatory structure set up for banks in the 1930s needed to change because the nature of business had changed, the Illinois senator running for president said in a New York economic speech. But by the time [it] was repealed in 1999, the $300 million lobbying effort that drove deregulation was more about facilitating mergers than creating an efficient regulatory framework. 

Gramms role in the swift and dramatic recent restructuring of the nations investment houses and practices didnt stop there. 

A year after the Gramm-Leach-Bliley Act repealed the old regulations, Swiss Bank UBS gobbled up brokerage house Paine Weber. Two years later, Gramm settled in as a vice chairman of UBSs new investment banking arm. 

Later, he became a major player in its government affairs operation. According to federal lobbying disclosure records, Gramm lobbied Congress, the Federal Reserve and the Treasury Department about banking and mortgage issues in 2005 and 2006. 

During those years, the mortgage industry pressed Congress to roll back strong state rules that sought to stem the rise of predatory tactics used by lenders and brokers to place homeowners in high-cost mortgages. 

For his work, Gramm and two other lobbyists collected $750,000 in fees from UBSs American subsidiary. In the past year, UBS has written down more than $18 billion in exposure to subprime loans and other risky securities and is considering cutting as many as 8,000 jobs. 

McCain guru linked to subprime crisis - Lisa Lerer - Politico.com


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> --oh man--somebody slap BOBO upside the head---he's lost it----
> oh man



Well come on!  It is so easy to go find out exactly how the Sub Prime crash happened.  For her to not know it was the GOP policies from 2000-2006, come on!!

As if the Democrats did something from 1-2007 to now that caused the housing crash.  What is that, 21 months?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Allie wants to address the issues.  When it's about Rev. Wright, she doesn't mind, but now she wants to be the bigger person.
> 
> Hey, even notice the women that are anti abortion, no one wants to fuck them anyways?


LOL yeah, sure
conservative women are ugly


ROFLMAO
have you taken a look at some of the dem women?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I already gave it to you. I like how you ignored it:
> 
> The general co-chairman of John McCains presidential campaign, former Sen. Phil Gramm (R-Texas), led the charge in 1999 to repeal a Depression-era banking regulation law that Democrat Barack Obama claimed on Thursday contributed significantly to todays economic turmoil.
> 
> ...


Gramm?
OMG, he left office in 1985
and you blaming HIM for that?


----------



## Silence (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, did you miss the "LOL" at the start?




you're LOL, seemed to be in response to the quote from sealybobo not a preface to your MILLIONS of Dem crooks comment.  My bad for not "getting" your sense of humor when you so rarely seem to show it.  

thanks for the neg rep though, you're the first so you popped my cherry   wanna get married now?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> LOL yeah, sure
> conservative women are ugly
> 
> 
> ...



hey, want to talk issues?  I posted a new topic called Phil Gramm caused the mortgage crisis.  

And, McCain might put him in charge of the US finances if McCain wins.  That should scare you!!!

Foreclosure Phil


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Well come on!  It is so easy to go find out exactly how the Sub Prime crash happened.  For her to not know it was the GOP policies from 2000-2006, come on!!
> 
> As if the Democrats did something from 1-2007 to now that caused the housing crash.  What is that, 21 months?



Asking if someone has the internet via the INTERNET is pretty stupid BOBO. You gotta admit.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I already gave it to you. I like how you ignored it:
> 
> The general co-chairman of John McCains presidential campaign, former Sen. Phil Gramm (R-Texas), led the charge in 1999 to repeal a Depression-era banking regulation law that Democrat Barack Obama claimed on Thursday contributed significantly to todays economic turmoil.
> 
> ...




Which supports none of what you said, idiot.


----------



## Silence (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Asking if someone has the internet via the INTERNET is pretty stupid BOBO. You gotta admit.




Perhaps he meant DON'T you have the internet!  

It seems the attack dogs are out in force since Sealybobo is handing out some ass-whippings today


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

You've got to be joking. He looks more like the Nazi idiot he is with every single stroke....


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> you're LOL, seemed to be in response to the quote from sealybobo not a preface to your MILLIONS of Dem crooks comment.  My bad for not "getting" your sense of humor when you so rarely seem to show it.
> 
> thanks for the neg rep though, you're the first so you popped my cherry   wanna get married now?


LOL well now, its always fun to be the first 

but i have a woman i am in love with, so i will have to decline youe marriage proposal


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> Perhaps he meant DON'T you have the internet!
> 
> It seems the attack dogs are out in force since Sealybobo is handing out some ass-whippings today



at least he has you to cover for him----get ready--it's a big job !


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> you're LOL, seemed to be in response to the quote from sealybobo not a preface to your MILLIONS of Dem crooks comment.  My bad for not "getting" your sense of humor when you so rarely seem to show it.
> 
> thanks for the neg rep though, you're the first so you popped my cherry   wanna get married now?



hey! you two-timer!  i repped you yesterday, didn't i?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> hey! you two-timer!  i repped you yesterday, didn't i?



NEG rep--snap out of it G.


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> NEG rep--snap out of it G.



i don't ever give neg rep.  i like to be positive! 

the only neg i ever gave was to mani, cuz he double dog dared me.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> i don't ever give neg rep.  i like to be positive!
> 
> the only neg i ever gave was to mani, cuz he double dog dared me.



But Dive Con DID give neg rep----hence first time---popped cherry---get it ?


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> NEG rep--snap out of it G.



 oh! i seeeee!    he negged her! oooooh!

i rep indiscriminately regardless of political point of view, if it's a good post or if it makes me laugh, i give the pos rep.  but you knew that already!


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> But Dive Con DID give neg rep----hence first time---popped cherry---get it ?



i got it! (finally!)   i am distracted at work...


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> oh! i seeeee!    he negged her! oooooh!
> 
> i rep indiscriminately regardless of political point of view, if it's a good post or if it makes me laugh, i give the pos rep.  but you knew that already!



ok--now pay attention--im not going to explain this shit again for you


----------



## Silence (Sep 2, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> hey! you two-timer!  i repped you yesterday, didn't i?




well you know what whores us Liberals are Gloria 

cover for sealybobo?  I don't think he needs any cover, I think he seems quite in control.  he has all of you in a twist


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> well you know what whores us Liberals are Gloria
> 
> cover for sealybobo?  I don't think he needs any cover, I think he seems quite in control.  he has all of you in a twist



He's apparently a "she" now


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> well you know what whores us Liberals are Gloria
> 
> cover for sealybobo?  I don't think he needs any cover, I think he seems quite in control.  he has all of you in a twist



sealyboob hasn't go me in any sort of twist, i assure you! 

i haven't even seen what he's been posting today, but lately i have observed him as pretty much just making stuff up, going off on crazy tangents, putting words into other people's mouths, and projecting his frustrations all over the place...


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> But Dive Con DID give neg rep----hence first time---popped cherry---get it ?


well, i couldnt exactly give positive rep and tell her to get a sense of humor too


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> well you know what whores us Liberals are Gloria
> 
> cover for sealybobo?  I don't think he needs any cover, I think he seems quite in control.  he has all of you in a twist



If you admire Bobo you have some issues that can't be addressed on this board, bud.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> well you know what whores us Liberals are Gloria
> 
> cover for sealybobo?  I don't think he needs any cover, I think he seems quite in control.  he has all of you in a twist


a twist?

LOL

i'm laughing my ass off
i've been on several political message boards and never have i seen the number of mindless drivel posted as i have here from several on the left
its been a total riot for laughter


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 2, 2008)

Silence said:


> well you know what whores us Liberals are Gloria




~ oooh la la! ~  

thank you for the rep!


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> well, i couldnt exactly give positive rep and tell her to get a sense of humor too



it's all good ---never found any use for the green stuff anyway. Mani--please take some more !


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 3, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Maybe you should have watched the news or checked out what he said on line before you made your last statement "what lies"?  What Obama said was this issue has no business in politics.  It's a family issue and the press, bloggers and voters should leave it alone.  He's right.  Teenage girls get pregnant all the . . . BFD if Palin's daughter is pregnant.  Just goes to show no family is perfect.  I'm not going to vote for McCain, but I'll defend Palin (or even McCain) if it's warranted.  Would you do the same for Obama or Biden???  Or, are you so right wing that you can't see the forest for the trees?



I am not right wing. Why should I check out what he said? I was hoping Dillo would tell me so I wouldn't have to. He brought the subject up. I can't read every item online...


----------



## jreeves (Sep 3, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> sealyboob hasn't go me in any sort of twist, i assure you!
> 
> i haven't even seen what he's been posting today, *but lately i have observed him as pretty much just making stuff up, going off on crazy tangents, putting words into other people's mouths, and projecting his frustrations all over the place...  *



What do you mean lately, that's all he ever does, I choose to ignore him now for the most part.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> I am not right wing. Why should I check out what he said? I was hoping Dillo would tell me so I wouldn't have to. He brought the subject up. I can't read every item online...


 

Just makes sense to me that if you're going to take a position on something or tell the board what someone believes or stands for, you'd check it out first to make sure it's at least plausible.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2008)

jreeves said:


> What do you mean lately, that's all he ever does, I choose to ignore him now for the most part.


or just point and laugh


----------



## PPoison (Sep 3, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> To be fair this particular smear is in the very early stages and hasn't caught fire ... I wonder if the MSM will run with it ... but one things for sure ... this is a really low blow ...



I don't think the media can run with it considering the fact it was announced that same daughter rumored to have parented the child in question - is pregnant RIGHT NOW.

But let's all pretend that a governor actually has the power to make a birth certificate say anything he/she wants it to say.  Sorry, it just doesn't work that way -and birth certificates are public records.  If that birth certificate either showed the daughter to be the birth mother or showed no birth parents at all (as adoptive birth certifcates do) -the media would be having a field day.  Since that isn't the case, I must assume the birth certificate shows Palin and her husband to be the natural parents.  But hey -no conspiracy too big right -and must include doctors and nurses too.  And clearly all the doctors and nurses must be Republicans, paid millions to keep quiet or all experienced untimely deaths since none have stepped forward to back up this stupid rumor.  LOL  

In addition, Palin's youngest was borth with Down's syndrome -and the lifetime highest risk for that is when the mother is in her 40s (as Palin is) and the absolute lowest and least all-time risk for that is when the mother is a teenager -as her daughter is.  So even the Down' syndrome is far more consistent with the child being Palin's than her teenaged daughter's.

I realized a long time ago that the extremists on both sides spend their time trying to come up with the most revolting and character assassinating rumors they can dream up -as if people actually vote on the basis of unfounded rumors in the first place.  Either in their demented world people really do -or they believe people in general are just plain stupid.  Either one is bad news for everyone else.  God save us all from the extremist whackos.


----------



## PPoison (Sep 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:
			
		

> hey, want to talk issues?  I posted a new topic called Phil Gramm caused the mortgage crisis.
> 
> And, McCain might put him in charge of the US finances if McCain wins.  That should scare you!




After doing some independent research here, the fact you spelled Phil Graham's name as "Gramm" tells me all I need to know about where you get your "news" and "facts".  I already suspected as much from the spelling alone, but confirmed it.  No reputable site spells it "Gramm" but loads of off-the-wall whacko leftwing extremist sites do.  You know, the ones who deal in unfounded rumors and idiot scare tactics that anyone with a 3rd grade education can see through?  The ones run by products of our public school system, the beneficiaries of the "social graduation" policy public schools so love -the ones who can't even spell a common last name like "Graham"?  I figure the reputable sites just use too many big words for you.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 3, 2008)

Did her water really break in Texas?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2008)

PPoison said:


> After doing some independent research here, the fact you spelled Phil Graham's name as "Gramm" tells me all I need to know about where you get your "news" and "facts".  I already suspected as much from the spelling alone, but confirmed it.  No reputable site spells it "Gramm" but loads of off-the-wall whacko leftwing extremist sites do.  You know, the ones who deal in unfounded rumors and idiot scare tactics that anyone with a 3rd grade education can see through?  The ones run by products of our public school system, the beneficiaries of the "social graduation" policy public schools so love -the ones who can't even spell a common last name like "Graham"?  I figure the reputable sites just use too many big words for you.


um, she spelled it right

Phil Gramm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 3, 2008)

How is this thread still getting posts?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 3, 2008)

PPoison said:


> After doing some independent research here, the fact you spelled Phil Graham's name as "Gramm" tells me all I need to know about where you get your "news" and "facts".  I already suspected as much from the spelling alone, but confirmed it.  No reputable site spells it "Gramm" but loads of off-the-wall whacko leftwing extremist sites do.  You know, the ones who deal in unfounded rumors and idiot scare tactics that anyone with a 3rd grade education can see through?  The ones run by products of our public school system, the beneficiaries of the "social graduation" policy public schools so love -the ones who can't even spell a common last name like "Graham"?  I figure the reputable sites just use too many big words for you.



You are a dumbass and you don't even realize it. 

GRAMM, William Philip (Phil) - Biographical Information


----------



## PPoison (Sep 4, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Exactly ... this isn't strictly coming from one party ...
> 
> Obama not being a citizen and the whole birth certificate thing ring a bell to anyone?



This particular rumor was created out of whole cloth and totally made up by the Daily Kos -and you can't get any more extremist than this whacked out group.  Too bad they ended up looking like exactly what they are -filth and idiots since the baby is 4-5 months old now and Palin's daughter is 5 months pregnant and it is physically impossible for her to have given birth to this baby.  But hey, since when did sticky facts like that get in the way of the rumor whoremongers anyway?  Maybe they will decide it must be the 8 yr. old's baby next.  lol


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol. This is just so funny.

If the baby is four months old..and Sarah is 5 months along(and she looks at least that, if not more) then...she managed to give birth to a fully developed baby, and retain one for later. Like a staggered litter. 

Is this the best the left has? Oh yeah, there are also the posts saying we're evil for saying mean things about Cheney's lesbo daughter....the daughter THEY EXPOSED AND RIDICULED.

What a bunch of monkeys.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it has something to do with the picture of Palin's daughter where she looked obviously pregnant.

Where there is smoke, there is fire. Sometimes the fire turns out to be a little different.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 4, 2008)

It has to do with a bunch of bigoted, mean spirited lefties who have nothing better to do than make up lies about the girls and women they claim they champion so magnificently.

Pieces of shit, one and all.


----------

